# Timing belt/water pump change @ 95,287 miles



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Just had the timing belt, water pump, and the transmission filter/flush done. Total cost was $1,690.89 with tax and labor. (Nothing was wrong with the water pump, but it was going to be open, they may as well do it)

Only drawback was waiting 2 weeks for a tensioner to arrive. Dropped her off on the 11th, Dealer called me back on 12th and put me in a brand new traverse as a loaner, so that was nice (other than now my wife wants one... well played Joe Cooper.. well played). Picked her up yesterday (30th), no leaks, no drips, no associated damages or anything else.

I will be putting her on the dyno in the next couple of weeks when she rolls over 100k, will post the numbers.

I think I'm up to three fuel filters, one battery, one set of tires and 24 oil changes (one a month).


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

You probably will still get a message at 100000 miles to change the timing belt, just reset it. I'm just thinking that since the message wasn't there to reset at time of changing the belt


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Good to know, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the dealer has to reset that one. At least, i never figured out a way to do it when the warning came up on mine.

By the way I have only had 12 or 13 oil changes in 160K miles lol


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Glad to hear another CTD reaching 95K without difficulty. congrats ;-)


----------



## NH_Diesel (Nov 6, 2013)

I just went over 100K on my CTD and will need to add a timing belt change to the cost of getting my electrical problem fixed. The engine has been solid so far, just need the electrical issues fixed.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Glad to read owners with 100k trouble free miles.

I'm a DIY'er for sure, but may have to contract this job out to the dealer when I get to 100k.


----------

